# Tabbing Instructions



## carrollalicia1

Has anyone put out instructions on tabbing your ICD-10 code book? If anyone knows or has suggestions please assist. 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## lorrpb

Basically, tab it the same way you would your ICD-9 book:
Index-1 tab per letter
Tabular - 1 tab per letter. For M, S, & T, these are large sections, so put 2-3 tabs evenly spaced throughout the section.
I also like to put tabs on the Neoplasm table, Table of drugs & chemicals, and the External cause index, and the OGCR. I usually place these along the top edge of the book so the long side doesn't get too cluttered.
Hope that helps. I live by my tabs!


----------



## sevandlin@gmail.com

UMA has a YouTube video with instructions.  I am looking for a PDF of each tab section.


----------



## lorrpb

I put one together and uploaded it here:

https://app.box.com/s/go5ppbob73byf9sr4h77

I hope this works.


----------



## J.Bryan43

*Tabbing the 2016 Books*

could someone please upload a picture of your book
I have the CPT Professional Edition
HCPCS Level II expert 
2016 ICD-10-CM Complete Code Set Books

A picture would come in really handy!


----------



## Shicks304

*I have the same set*



J.Bryan43 said:


> could someone please upload a picture of your book
> I have the CPT Professional Edition
> HCPCS Level II expert
> 2016 ICD-10-CM Complete Code Set Books
> 
> A picture would come in really handy!



I have the same set of books and would enjoy a picture also. I tabbed my 2015 book but it didn't turn out quite right.


----------

